# louvre



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

En el comienzo del capítulo de los comprachicos, en _L'homme qui rit_, Victor Hugo dice:

_Le peuple a besoin de rire; les rois aussi. Il faut aux carrefours le baladin; il faut aux *louvres* le bouffon.
_
No tengo la menor idea de a qué puede estar refiriéndose Victor Hugo, y los diccionarios no me ayudan  .

Sólo el IATE y el Linguee hacen breves referencias a *louvre* como 'persiana', 'celosía' o 'rejilla', y evidentemente nada de eso tiene sentido en la frase.


----------



## Pinairun

He encontrado esto:
*Louvre deviene del vocablo franco "leovar", que significa fortaleza o palacio fortificado (lo que en francés, se llama "bastille").

*Parece que podría darle sentido a tu frase, pero yo no puedo confirmarlo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

Aquí _louvre_ es tomado por antonomasía como palacio donde residen el poder, el rey, antes de la construcción de Versailles. 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Ah, Pina, es muy interesante lo que dices.

Me llama la atención que el CNRTL no registre esa etimología, pero de cualquier modo es una referencia; y también que lo diga en minúsculas, pero tal vez eso refuerce lo que dice Martine, que el Louvre es tomado por antonomasia.

En ese caso, creo que habría que traducir por "los palacios".

¡Gracias a ambas!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No soy traductora pero yo lo dejaría tal cual. Hugo conocía el idioma a la perfección y es muy de su estilo no hablar como todo el mundo. Si no ha escrito _palais_ no es por desconocimiento de la palabra es porque al utilizar louvre sitúa su frase también en tiempos pretéritos. En su tiempo, y ahora todavía, los poderosos viven en palacios pero hace tiempo que no hay bufones (aunque muchos actúen como tales).


----------



## totor

Entiendo lo que dices, Martine, y bien sé que Hugo conocía a la perfección el francés, pero piensa que yo estoy escribiendo para un lector hispanoparlante.

No me suena mucho poner "los louvres necesitan un bufón".


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor 

No hay que olvidar que también se llamaba "louvre" cualquier habitación donde residía el rey o cualquier castillo del rey, por exageración. De allí pasó a ser luego incluso una casa noble y hermosa. Pero en tu texto tiene el valor de casa del rey



> Louvre s'est dit d'une habitation royale en général, et surtout des châteaux des rois de France. Le Louvre de Fontainebleau.
> http://littre.reverso.net/dictionnaire-francais/definition/louvre



Siendo en este caso un nombre común, no lo dejaría en francés (no coincido con Martine esta vez). 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tienes razón Gévy pero se empobrece a Hugo .


----------



## Gévy

Sí, es una pena, pero los traductores son traidores, no lo olvides.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> ...
> En ese caso, creo que habría que traducir por "los palacios".


Salut totor.
Une impression et une opinion :
En lisant la phrase qui fait référence aux baladins et aux bouffon, je ne vois pas le palais du Louvre, mais le *chateau*...un endroit avec des tours, des gardes, des grilles et des fossés -  et je pense à une époque antérieure à la renaissance où personne n'habitait _réellement_ un palais - Palais me fait penser au XVIème / XVIIème siècle.
Du reste, assez bizarrement, lorsque le pouvoir s'est installé dans des palais, (par exemple en passant du Louvre [Louis XIII] à Versailles [Louis XIV])  les bouffons attitrés et dont on garde la mémoire ont commencé à disparaître.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Martine. Es aconsejable conservar esta figura retórica. Además el Louvre es conocido tanto por los franceses como por los hispanohablantes y demás.... Sin embargo, para no despistarlos del todo le conservaría la mayúscula a Louvre.
Un saludo
PS; Au lieu de _aux louvres_, V. Hugo, bon connaisseur de l'Espagne aurait pu écrire _aux escurials_, cela nous aurait-il autorisés à traduire par autre chose que _escoriales_? D'ailleurs qu'évoque le Louvre à l'époque de Hugo? Palais du souverain, résidence royale, château-fort, magnifique demeure?


----------



## totor

Queridos, la elección es difícil, por cierto, y acuerdo con varias de las cosas que ustedes dijeron (sobre todo con lo que dice Gévy acerca de los traductores  ).

Si bien en mi edición de _L'homme qui rit_ (la de Garnier-Flammarion) _louvre_ está escrito en minúscula, he visto una versión en google donde figura con mayúscula.

Por otra parte, Hugo también menciona el Escorial, en un capítulo anterior.

Teniendo en cuenta la referencia que da Gévy de Reverso, otra opción sería poner "palacios reales", en vez de "palacios" a secas, pero los bufones no sólo eran atributo de los reyes, sino también de los grandes señores.


----------



## Nanon

No se nos olvide que la acción no transcurre en Francia sino en Inglaterra. Por lo tanto, si Hugo hubiera querido referirse a un palacio real específico (¿el de Westminster?) lo hubiera hecho. Estoy con Gevy en lo que se refiere al valor de "palacio real por antonomasia": por lo menos, éste es el sentido para el lector francés a quien va destinado el texto original. 

¿Empobrecer a Hugo hablando de "palacios" o escribir el Louvre en singular (lo cual también empobrece, por cierto), como lo vi en otras traducciones? Qué dilema...


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Estoy con Gevy en lo que se refiere al valor de "palacio real por antonomasia": por lo menos, éste es el sentido para el lector francés a quien va destinado el texto original.


Tal vez, y teniendo en cuenta que esta traducción está destinada en primer lugar no a los lectores hispanohablantes (como dije antes) sino específicamente a los lectores de España, yo tendría que traducir _les louvres_ por "los escoriales".


----------



## Nanon

Y si lo compra algún latinoamericano ¿qué?


----------



## totor

Un latinoamericano me parece que no reconocería 'louvres', pero creo que con seguridad reconocería 'escoriales', Nanon  .


----------



## Nanon

Pues sí, pero ¿no le daría un toque demasiado español al capítulo de los comprachicos?


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> Pues sí, pero ¿no le daría un toque demasiado español al capítulo de los comprachicos?


Sí, seguramente sí.

Pero no te olvides de lo que dice Gévy, a quien le doy toda la razón:


Gévy said:


> Sí, es una pena, pero los traductores son traidores, no lo olvides.


Hay que tener en cuenta que los traductores reescriben.

Tarde o temprano, por diferentes razones, algunas de ellas buenas, traicionan.

Quizá éste sea uno de esos casos.

Hay que elegir:

1) dejar 'louvres', y que el lector interprete lo que quiera: palacio por antonomasia, persiana, o que el traductor metió la pata (lo más seguro);

2) poner 'escoriales', que parecería lo mismo que 'louvres' pero, como tú dices, con un toque español;

3) poner 'palacios', que es lo más entendible para cualquier lector hispanohablante pero empobrece el texto.

Y seguro que hay otras opciones…


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece bastante desacertado asociar los bufones con El Escorial, que si bien fue residencia de un rey, no deja de ser ante todo un monasterio. Y si nos remitimos a quién lo hizo construir, reservándose el derecho de vivir allí con su familia, el rey Felipe II, no creo que los bufones animaran mucho su corte.

Por otra parte el nombre común "louvre" existe, con el sentido que indicaba antes. Hugo lo emplea así, los louvres, sin mayúscula.

Pero si pasamos al nombre común en español, queda poco palaciego:


> *escorial**.*
> *1.* m. Sitio donde se han echado o se echan las escorias de las fábricas metalúrgicas.
> *2.* m. Montón de escorias.
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=escorial



Personalmente, traducirlo por escoriales me parece un error. Pero puedo estar muy equivocada. Mejor que hablen los españoles, a ver qué les parece a ellos, si van a ser los receptores de tu traducción.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Tienes razón, Gévy, no se me había ocurrido esa acepción.

Vale decir que me quedan la 1) y la 3) (y vaya a saber cuántas más).


----------

